# Rediffmail Account Hacked.......Urgent help needed........



## satyamy (Sep 16, 2006)

I dont know who but somebody of mine friend or know person changed my Rediffmail Account
I m using it from last 9 yrs i dont know its question and all that thing to recover my password
& also i have forgeted my alternate email id (which i hav given at time of rediff mail registration) 
I can prove that its my account
I have many important mails in it. 
Can anybody help me..........
Is their any way to recover my Password
Pls reply urgently


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 17, 2006)

> I dont know who but somebody of mine friend or know person changed my Rediffmail Account



Try to recover it.... by clicking I forgot my Password !!!



> i dont know its question and all that thing to recover my password
> & also i have forgeted my alternate email id (which i hav given at time of rediff mail registration)



Come on... its u who created that ID... so try hard... I am sure u will remember... its just u r not trying hard... 



> I can prove that its my account



Well if u r loging in from ur home and with ISP connection on ur name... then yeah... as the IPs for loging in will get loged... and it can be prove that the IP was urs !!


----------



## ketanbodas (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow, This is difficult to belive. Must change my password periodically.


----------



## satyamy (Sep 18, 2006)

Wht yaar no help as yet ?
__________
Guys pls help


----------



## altimate (Sep 21, 2006)

Try out a search for Password recovery tools for breaking security of ur rediffmail account. And set it to a password which is long upto 20 chars and having special symbols with numbers and don't forget that the intruder could hack into ur acc. again  so use a secure mail server like hushmail or probably
the popular   gmail


----------

